# And then they turned 4



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I can't believe how fast time flies.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emilylorna (Aug 14, 2016)

Happy Birthday guys! Looking beautiful x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Happy birthday to a lovely pair


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

arty2::best_wishes:*Happy Birthday!* arty2::best_wishes:
* Hope you had a fun day! *


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Happy Birthday lovely ones x


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Happy birthday to such a special pair xx:best_wishes:


----------



## 14diane64 (Jan 28, 2017)

Happy  birthday they look gorgeous 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LPC (Jan 22, 2017)

Delightful photos! Happy birthday, you two! I'm sure that you had a treat or two....or three...


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

:bunny3: :bunny3: Happy belated Birthday to the twins from Rufus!


----------

